

Ask HN: Compelling reasons for having a website - langmeire

What are the most compelling reasons for having a website?
======
jamesbritt
This is sort of like asking, "What are the most compelling reasons for having
a sign?"

"Website" covers an awful lot of ground, and sites serve countless purposes.

I mean, there's zero compelling reason to have a Website for the sake of
having a Website, and since you haven't said anything at all about what makes
you even ask this there's no good answer.

------
hasenj
Establish a stronger online presence, place your portfolio, resume, CV .. etc.

Publish essays/articles/writings/blogs: a permanent place for your opinions
instead of having them scattered all over the various forums.

